Ask HN: Who do you follow on Twitter? - jonesb6
======
eugenoprea
I usually follow people that i find interesting and sharing good stuff.

I also have an unfollow rule where if someone starts to share something I
don't like I just unfollow them.

------
DrScump
I don't.

------
samstave
Nobody really - but after the epic geniusness of Kayne West asking over
___twitter_ __for a billion $ investment in his ideas from Zuck, I should
follow Mr. West...

I've literally put my cloud deployment plans for 2016 on hold until his
"Luxury Cloud Services" product can be launched!!

Did you know that gold is a good conductor of electricity?

We used to say "nice grill" to those thugs who had gold teeth, haha jokes on
us!! but now it will be the new gold-plated faceplates for Facebook's latest
release on the open compute platform.

The faceplates, which Facebook stupidly got rid of in open compute, will now
be gold plated. This will ionize the air providing a luxury environment for
these select 1% of their data center infrastructure along with gold plated
monster cabling and exclusively hosted in a Kanye approved luxury cluster.

This will allow his "Luxury Search Engine" exclusive access to all the au
domains he hosts from there where he can influence such things as Home
Holograms and Personal Protection!!!

The Internet is such a beautiful place!!!!

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
What does Kanye West have to do with thugs.

~~~
samstave
IQ?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I haven't really followed his career, but he's never struck me as being dumb?
Wiki says he got a scholarship to art school (and his mom was a university
professor).

